# Porton Abatible Automatico



## Jes_m_m_ (Jun 21, 2007)

Hola a todos, estoy en un proyecto de automatizacion de un porton abatible de doble hoja pero no en contrado algun motor (de brazo) para poder implementarlo ¿Donde puedo encontrar algun motor que se pueda adactar? si alguien tiene algun esqueme de como armarlo en la parte electronica no tengo problema 

grasias de ante mano


El Honor me guia


----------



## yiyi (Jul 27, 2007)

Hola: existen muchos fabricantes de motores de puertas automáticas.

Fabricantes de motores: FAAC, Clemsa, Erreka, Metsur, dea, hydom, etc...


----------

